# Effie is home safe and sound!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Our Effie is home safe and sound and we couldn't be more thrilled with her! Everything went very well with her trip. She melted in my arms and gave me tiny little licks. It was love at first sight:innocent: She did great for the long ride home too.

She's sweet, calm yet very playful. She looks like a little dust mop when she runs around.:wub: 

She's fully pad trained and goes outside too.

I expected the worse for her first night with us but we were very surprised when she didn't make a peep, all night long.

I've got her sleeping in a soft crate on the floor. The door was left open, she came out to use the pad and went right back to bed.

She's eating, drinking and pooping fine and acts very happy here. She doesn't bark very much and I've only heard it twice. It's so cute to hear a puppy bark again.

Tomorrow we go to the vet for her first check-up.

Libby is having a ball running around with her but keeps trying to eat Effie's food? I have to keep her bowl up until Effie wants to eat. 

They're both exaused from running around. I'm so happy that they're getting along. It's really good for Libby to have a buddy and I'm sure that Effie feels more comfortable, with another too. 

Here she is with her big sister!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How awesome! Congratulations.:chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is terrific news , congrats !!!! love the pic !


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How wonderful! Your girls looks so pooped! lol Congrats!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They are both so cute sleeping near each other....I'm sure you're SO happy right now!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is adorable, you will love having two.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is just adorable. So glad that all went well with her trip and that she's already adjusted to her new "furever" home.  More pics please -- need lots more pics.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies! This was a long wait but so worth it:chili:

I bought Effie the cutest Sock Monkey bed. She really likes it and it's big enough for her to grow into.:aktion033:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks so happy, peaceful, and at home!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How exciting! Awe, what a sweet pic. They are precious.I have two sisters. My Rose is three, and we got Lily in February this year. I love having two and mine enjoy playing together, too. Congrats on your new baby girl and enjoy!:chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh it is so nice to hear that the two girls are getting along and that she is adjusting great. How many weeks is she? 
She's a doll !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*FINALLY, "SHE'S HOME":walklikeanegyptian::Happy_Dance: aww she's adorable:wub:. I am so happy for you*


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you!

Her birthday is April 5th.

I can't get used to the size difference. Libby has always been the smallest and now she looks so big, next to Effie LOL.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

ohhhh....I just love Miss Libby-Lu & Effie Too !!!


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too cute! Glad it went so well! Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!! :chili: Congratulations!!!!! It has been a long wait, hasn't it!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!! It's great to hear she's finally home and all is going well with her (and Libby's) adjustment. She sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats!! Finally she is home!! So glad she and Libby are having fun together! I can definitely see a bit of a resemblance between Effie and SeRi-- especially in your closeup pic!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I can remember when you got Libby and now you've got that little pumpkin in your family. Effie looks so precious :wub::wub: and boy what a doll cooperating with you all on her first night. She's a keeper for sure :thumbsup: (as if any of them wouldn't be no matter what they did). I love the photo of them both conked out after playing together. Hope the vet visit goes well and this will be a wonderful weekend enjoying your new family member. Congrats :chili::chili:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome home Effie! She's so cute sleeping with her little blue tee shirt and hair clips. I bet Libby is in Heaven with another little pooch to play with!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, you've got two gorgeous dolls.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummm.....we've waited a long time for Effie too......only one picture???:w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm glad she's home safe and sound. Hope she's everything you've ever wanted in a little girl.


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!:chili:
I'm soooooo happy for you.she's gorgeous. Vixen sends kisses and hugs to her sweet sister:biggrin:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... isn't it wonderful how the girls get along so well? They are both just too adorable. :wub: I'm so happy Libby loves her new little sister! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations! Effie is so adorable and looks like she's fitting in like she's always been there. Isn't that fantastic! I hope she and Libby have lots of happy and healthy days together. Have fun with your two girls.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all! She did great at her first vet visit. She's completely healthy just like shinyoung said! :aktion033: She got a booster and is all set for a while.

She is such a little doll. She falls asleep when I brush her hair LOL:innocent:










I'll take some better pictures today outside.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Effie is a jewel!!!!!! We are so happy for you and your lovely two girls!!!

More pictures...yes we want more!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad she's with you, you have waited such a long time. How cute, she falls aleep when your brushing her:wub: How do the two babies get along?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Finally! I hope she's all you wanted and more!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, wow, _wow_! What a little love she is! :wub::wub::wub: I didn't expect anything less, though, as I fell in love with her baby pictures. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all so much for sharing in our happiness. Effie is so much more wonderful than I expected.

Well, we've had a few scuffles over toys.  I think Effie is trying to take over as queen bee. She's working really hard at getting all my attention too. Libby let Effie snuggle near her so I was happy about that. I think that's a good start. It's going to take time for Libby as she's had all my attention, for over a year. It's got to be so hard for her to share mommy.B)


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, am just now seeing this and I am so thrilled to know she is finally in her forever home . . . .she is gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous and I just want to kiss that adorable face . . I sure agree with you when you said she looks like a mop . .that's exactly what my daughter told me when SeRi came to visit :HistericalSmiley:

I am thrilled to know she is well potty trained . . SeRi is too and that's one major training that am so glad is out of the way . . .

can't wait to see her grow here on SM . . .how many months is she?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Effie is darling! :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you!

Effie will be 5 months Sept 5th. All of my family members are fighting over her LOL. My mother and sister come everyday to play with both. My mom also bought Effie and Libby matching back to school dresses.:aktion033:


----------

